# Troy & Jethro



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just some new photos of Troy and Jethro  

DSC_4032 by bella_67, on Flickr

Troy  
DSC_3744 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_3731 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_3910 by bella_67, on Flickr

Jethro 
DSC_4368 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_4122 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_4327 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethro update by bella_67, on Flickr

Purple leaves  
DSC_3635 by bella_67, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Both nice looking dogs. Love Jethro's colorings


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice pics!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, great looking dogs!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## tervlover (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovely dogs. Love Jethro he's stunning. ❤


----------



## DeeBurd (Jan 4, 2013)

Both Great Looking Dogs! Love the floofies(it looks like he has a lions mane around his head!)


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

Stunning!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow Troy is really getting muscular!And Jethro is just gorgeous!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful! Jethro is unique. You must get a lot of compliments when you are out with your boys.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Beautiful! Jethro is unique. You must get a lot of compliments when you are out with your boys.


Thank you! & yes, I get compliments on both of them overtime I go out.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous dogs! Beautiful photos my favorite is that last photo and that first one is awfully cute to!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! Both gorgeous dogs and you are an excellent photographer. Thanks for sharing the eye candy Love the last photo.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Wow! Both gorgeous dogs and you are an excellent photographer. Thanks for sharing the eye candy Love the last photo.


thank you!!


----------

